
Facebook’s iOS app might be opening the camera in the background - totaldude87
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/12/20961332/facebooks-ios-app-reportedly-camera-background-security
======
totaldude87
>>A hidden camera viewfinder in its app, even if it’s purely accidental, might
stoke fears that the company is secretly recording everything we do. Hopefully
Facebook fixes the issues soon.

Selling our data is one thing, but man this is low even by Facebook standards
(if its not a bug).

